# Regarding Fostering



## Hoopz08

Hi i'm new here and me and my Husband are think about fostering. We have been TTC for nearly 4 years now and have lost 3 children and i'm wanting to give my love to a child that i can look after while i go though my fertility problems.

i wanted to know how long it took? can you choose a age bracket you want to look after? do you get help with money etc.? (i was told you do even if i got nothing i would still do this)

we are so excited to get the ball rolling.

thanks 

xx


----------



## angelandbump

Hi,
I am really sorry for your losses. I know the feeling to have all the motherly love with out a child in your arms.

In the UK, you can choose an age bracket (i think there are 4) and you get money towards looking after the child (The older the child the more you get i think). You can also choose long and short term forstering. 

To be honest and i am not meaning this to sound mean or anthing like that but when you loose a baby, you grieve for him/her. If you forster, you must remember that child is never yous and will be taken away. It is a very hard thing for first timer parents to do (especially when you are new to it). So you will need to make sure you can distance your self enough from the child to know again, you arms will be left empty when the child moves on. 

I hope this helps xx


----------

